# Mac connection to 2wire router



## Fotojunkie (Apr 13, 2008)

I have just purchased a MacPro and it is my first ever Mac - I switched it on expecting to get started right away, but no luck.  I connect a desktop PC directly to a 2Wire modem and a Dell laptop connects wirelessly with no problem.  When I try to connect the Mac it says Airport Error - Error connecting to the selected wireless network - but doesn't tell me what the error is!!  There are no alternatives to try and I have no idea how to solve the problem.  Please help a desperate first time Mac user.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 13, 2008)

Have you tried connecting directly to the 2Wire? Restart that modem, if you try it.
Is there more than one wireless network available to the MacPro?
If so, are you sure you have selected the closest one?
How far is the MacPro from the Wireless access point?
Are you sure of the password that you are trying?


----------



## Fotojunkie (Apr 13, 2008)

Hi DeltaMac - My hero!  I have not tried a direct connect - I'll do that and try shutting the modem sown down and then re-starting.  The MacPro shows the wireless network as available - it just won't connect to it.  It's the only one I have/can use.  The Mac is located in the same place as we used to have a PC - the PC connected with excellent strength - it's in the room right next to my office that has the modem in it.  Password is definitely correct.  I even tried re-setting my wireless modem password and re-trying - no luck.  Will let you know how the direct connect goes.  Thanks again DM.


----------

